# Happy Birthday Katrina "AlaskaBoers"



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Katrina....... :leap: hope you have the best Birthday ever...... :thumb:

:cake: :gift: arty: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :stars: :balloons: :bday: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday katrina, I hope your day is as special as you are. :birthday: :birthday: :bday: :balloons:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!! :grouphug:

And it's a beautiful, 50 degree day here, 12 days to goat babies!

I woke up to a airbrush and compressor and a mono pod for hiking photos... NO WAY!!  I told my parents it would be hard to shop for me this year, I really have a great life.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Katrina! No wonder it snowed a little this am, in your honor!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha, thanks, and it snowed a good frosting here too. ..though, i see it's melting


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad your day is going great.... :hi5: you are such a sweet person and I wish the very best for you ........... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATRINA!!!*

Soooooo HAPPY that you are enjoying your day!!! :cake:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday- hope it was a great day for you


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:cake: :gift: arty: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad your day has been so good thus far - hope it continues 

Happy birthday :stars:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

HaPpY BirThDaY KaTrInA!!!!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

:clap: :leap: :birthday: :stars: :balloons: arty: Ok I think that is enough faces. HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATRINA!!!!! Hope we can see some fabulous artwork with that airbrush!!


----------

